# Hello from uk.



## Bdawg (Nov 3, 2017)

Just joined, awaiting arrival of my first mantid, an Egyptian Praying Mantis Miomantis paykullii. Sorry for different font, pasted from the description. Any advice?


----------



## Connor (Nov 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Miomantis are some cute little guys! Fire any questions at me and I’ll answer to the best of my ability.


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi, and thankyou. I have posted my concerns in a separate post, little bit time sensitive as they're arriving tomorrow, hoping I have it all ready. Please tell free to check out my other post and answer anything you can, I've posted pics of the setup too.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 3, 2017)

I just found a care sheet:



I've owned a pair in the past and it wasn't that hard to care for.


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 3, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!


Thank you. Been reading the care sheet, I think it'll be easier than I thought, you read about how fragile they are and think they'll be difficult, they seem pretty chill though. My partner is conflicted, she appreciates all life, and is cool with me having them but doesn't think she can pick them up. She was sad when she found out they get sent in the post, but they will be fine. I think when she sees how cute and awesome they are she'll warm up to the idea of petting them.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 3, 2017)

@Bdawg

Found another care sheet. This one i think is more detailed. You might be able to find more info.


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 3, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> @Bdawg
> 
> Found another care sheet. This one i think is more detailed. You might be able to find more info.


Much appreciated. These guys pretty tame by Mantis standards?


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 4, 2017)

@Bdawg

From all the mantises ive seen and owned, the miomantis paykullii was very friendly species.


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks Rick 



PrayingMantisPets said:


> @Bdawg
> 
> From all the mantises ive seen and owned, the miomantis paykullii was very friendly species.


The one I had out so far didn't want to go back to his home,  he just wanted to stay on my hand. Just worried about them jumping but I'm guessing it'll be a little while before they can do that.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 4, 2017)

nymphs can jump. You can notice when a mantis is about to jump (arms reaching out trying to travel somewhere else). 

After handling your mantis plenty of times you will learn more on how they act and react to different things. 

Are you worried about them jumping and getting hurt/running away/etc?


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 4, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> nymphs can jump. You can notice when a mantis is about to jump (arms reaching out trying to travel somewhere else).
> 
> After handling your mantis plenty of times you will learn more on how they act and react to different things.
> 
> Are you worried about them jumping and getting hurt/running away/etc?


Yeah I'm a little worried they get loose and my cat gets them. My cat doesn't care about them, but if he sees something on the floor running loose it will be a different story. They seem pretty fast so far.


----------



## Connor (Nov 4, 2017)

Nymphs are definitely fast. Just make sure you are handling with care and somewhere you can catch them and you will be fine.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 4, 2017)

That is true.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome, enjoy the nymphs!  I once heard someone recommend handling them while sitting on the floor in an open area on a surface that the nymphs stand out against easily.  That way if they fall, they won't fall far, and if they get away from you they won't have anywhere to hide and will be easy to spot.  Have fun!


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks. I've been using a large table, but they haven't strayed off my hand or sticks. One that hasn't moved for a while then my partner said she saw it poop, do they just go off food if they need to go?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 4, 2017)

Bdawg said:


> Thanks. I've been using a large table, but they haven't strayed off my hand or sticks. One that hasn't moved for a while then my partner said she saw it poop, do they just go off food if they need to go?


Sorry, what do you mean?  Regarding your question.


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 4, 2017)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> Sorry, what do you mean?  Regarding your question.


I was trying to figure out why it wasn't eating could be enclosure too big


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 4, 2017)

Bdawg said:


> I was trying to figure out why it wasn't eating could be enclosure too big


If your feeders are passing the mantis and the mantis shows no Interest. The mantis might be molting soon.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 4, 2017)

As PrayingMantisPets said, if they aren't showing interest, it's probably almost time to molt.  If they never seem to be encountering the prey though, then it could be an enclosure size issue.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 4, 2017)

As PrayingMantisPets said, if they aren't showing interest, it's probably almost time to molt.  If they never seem to be encountering the prey though, then it could be an enclosure size issue.


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> As PrayingMantisPets said, if they aren't showing interest, it's probably almost time to molt.  If they never seem to be encountering the prey though, then it could be an enclosure size issue.


From what you guys have said, I think it's time to molt. I did transfer one back into the Petri dish it came in with one fly, no interest. Seemed to be pissed off when the fly bumped into it. Wasn't expecting as much activity as I have got from them, considering the journey in a dark box.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 4, 2017)

Sorry for the double post above, my internet is going extremely slow and apparently it posted twice in one mouse click.

It does sound like a sign of molting yeah.  Hope it goes well!


----------



## Bdawg (Nov 4, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> Sorry for the double post above, my internet is going extremely slow and apparently it posted twice in one mouse click.
> 
> It does sound like a sign of molting yeah.  Hope it goes well!


Thanks, hoping it goes well for them too. No problem, I got hit with the same issue last night, hence the 2 posts of the same thread.


----------

